

Ask HN: oncefooled.com domain, worth? - nedzadk

Failed idea for startup. Selling what's left out of it. What do you guys think is fair price for this domain?
======
jcr
Personally, I'm clueless, but you should talk to hn user "larrys"

<https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=larrys>

~~~
nedzadk
thanks, I've contacted him.

------
argonaut
It's certainly worth more than $5. It's possibly worth a few hundred. With a
domain like that, though, chances are it would take a few years to sell.

------
AznHisoka
$5 or less. Not a very brandable or recognizable name.

~~~
nedzadk
Well that's sad :-( never mind ill keep it as reminder :-)

~~~
smartwater
A random person shoots it down and you simply accept it? Get some thicker
skin! You will definitely need it. What if he is wrong and it's really worth
$10,000? Happens all the time.

~~~
AznHisoka
I was also secretly trying to lower the price. I'd probably pay $100 or $200
for it, not $5 :)

